# Kirby Cucumbers



## goodgiver (Jul 18, 2006)

Does anyone know what a Kirby cucumber is and where I can get some.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2006)

They're the little pickling cukes.

Farmers markets and some super markets have them at the end of the summer.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 18, 2006)

Kirbys are those small cucumbers often called "pickling" cukes.

You can find them in supermarkets.

Unless you specifically need a small cuke, you should probably be able to sub a regular or English cuke if you can't find them.


----------



## kyles (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't believe you want more cucumbers!!!!!!!!!!! I would have thought you'd had enough of cukes to last all your born days, and then some!!!!! Lol


----------



## auntdot (Jul 18, 2006)

We can find (in northern VA) Kirbys early in the season at several supermarkets and at many farmers' markets.

We make refrigerator prickles from them.


----------

